# Salsa Fargo or Surly Ogre



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been getting more into commuting lately and really enjoying it. My commute is 18 miles one way one pavement. Coming home It can be up to 28 miles on a mix of gravel and rails to trails type surfaces. I try to do this 3 times a week. My Specialized Rockhopper (26er) is OK. I demoed the Fargo and really, liked the Woodchipper bar. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm kindof coveting a Fargo. I just put a woodchipper on my Kona Unit (which is pretty similar to the ogre) and it takes a 40deg stem to get the dirtdrops into a good position. Back when I bought the kona I wasn't even vaguely considering drops, but now I'd love to lose an inch or two of toptube.

Plus this year's Fargos are the best they've ever looked (in my opinion, anyway).


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a fargo that I was using on a 20 mile one way commute. It was a good bike but I sold it and went back to a cyclocross bike. I just never got comfortable on my fargo. I am riding a raleigh furley now and really like it.


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I picked up a Fargo last year and it is the most comfortable bike Ive ever ridden. I take it on pretty much everything except for rougher offroad. I have even done that, but suspension is much more comfortable on my recovering back.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

For mixed surface, I would go with the Fargo. I am a big fan of drops, so I have a bit of a bias. You may consider replacing the woodchippers with cowbells, considering that it doesn't sound like you have any technical riding. Honestly, both these bikes are overkill for your intended purpose; you really wouldn't need anything more than a cx bike with 40mm of clearance. That said, the Fargo makes a good rig to ride to the trail head, do a lap on moderately technical trails, then head back home.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

fotooutdoors said:


> For mixed surface, I would go with the Fargo. I am a big fan of drops, so I have a bit of a bias. You may consider replacing the woodchippers with cowbells, considering that it doesn't sound like you have any technical riding. Honestly, both these bikes are overkill for your intended purpose; you really wouldn't need anything more than a cx bike with 40mm of clearance. That said, the Fargo makes a good rig to ride to the trail head, do a lap on moderately technical trails, then head back home.


Gotta agree with this guy. Both are great bikes but if your not riding off road you could be riding something much lighter and faster.

You may also see if 700s will fit on your spec and change it into some sort of commutt with some a rigid fork and woodchippers. Depends on your budget I guess.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Vaya.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Checked out a Surly Straggler. Seems like it might be a better choice.


----------



## western_rider's_dad (Mar 28, 2005)

I've had my Ogre for about 3 months. I originally looked at it as an on-road/off-road tourer, year-round commuter, and all-purpose bike. My commute is usually ~10-15 miles on pavement / mup and the 2.1 tires roll well for their size.

Overall, I have been really pleased with the Ogre, and have hardly been riding my road bike or mtn bike since. I checked out the Salsa as well for comparison, but for what I was looking for, I felt the Surly gave more bang for the buck, and seemed more utilitarian and "jack of all trades" in nature, which is what I was wanted. Also, the Jones Loop bars are great! When the time comes, though, I'd consider the Straggler as another great all-around bike.

Here are a few pics from a day ride this weekend.

Good luck!


----------

